

Show HN: Optimized data entry (jQuery widget) - compsult
http://www.menuoptions.org/examples/MultiSelect.html

======
fiatjaf
This is great. A great idea. It is strange no one have thought it before.

------
JungleGymSam
I may be missing the point of your widget but the Chosen widget does this
(selecting items with tab) already. If I am missing the point, maybe you could
fork Chosen and submit a pull request with your improvement?

~~~
compsult
that was one of 10 demos, which I thought was the most representative. All the
demos (and the rationale) can be found at www.menuoptions.org In short, I
wanted the absolute minimum of keystrokes and mouse clicks for data entry. You
can select from a list with 1 mouse click. If your most frequent response is
the top item on a list, it can be selected with the enter key (one keypress).

------
compsult
thanks for the feedback :)

